# Eine miniPCI Atheroskarte lässt mein Gentoo freezen :(

## ConiKost

Hi!

Ich stehe hier vor einem Problem, was ich einfach nicht lösen kann. Ich habe in meinen kleinen Rechner eine b/g Atheroskarte eingebaut. Die Karte läuft soweit stabil. Also Karte im Mastermodus starten und dann dazu hostapd. Sobald sich aber ein Client via WLAN verbindet schmiert der komplette Rechner nach ~ 5-10 Minuten ab. Der Rechner schmiert aber auch ab, wenn sich kein Client verbindet. Und es gibt laut dmesg keine Fehleraugabe und in /var/log/messages wird auch nichts protokoliert. Es ist einfach ein kompletter Freze. Ich muss den Strom ziehen und die Kiste neubooten.

Als Treiber habe ich die madwifi 0.9.4 und aktuellen svn probiert.

Was könnte hier das Problem sein? Hardwaredefekt? Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten das irgendwie zu debuggen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6_rc1 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/server, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r3 i586)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r3-i586-Geode-TM-_Integrated_Processor_by_AMD_PCS-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 25 Nov 2008 07:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p48

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.3.0-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=geode -Os -mmmx -m3dnow -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -fno-align-labels -fno-align-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=387"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/openfire/resources/security/ /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=geode -Os -mmmx -m3dnow -fno-align-jumps -fno-align-functions -fno-align-labels -fno-align-loops -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=387 -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=""

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="gzip"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-f9"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow alsa apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi crypt ctype dedicated ftp gd iconv imap ipv6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k lua mmx mysql mysqli ncurses nls offensive pam pcre png readline samba sasl session simplexml slang spl ssl svg symlink tcpd threads tiff tokenizer truetype unicode vhosts x86 xml zlib" ALSA_CARDS="cs5535audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="alias auth_basic authn_file authz_host authz_user autoindex cache cgi deflate dir disk_cache filter info log_config logio mime mime_magic mem_cache rewrite status unique_id vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="hd44780" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amd"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## manuels

hast du vielleicht ein paar letzte Zeilen der /var/log/messages?

So ist es schwierig was herauszufinden.

----------

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich habs jetzt mehrfach reproduziert und nur ein einziges mal etwas relevantes gefunden.

Hierbei war kein Client verbunden!

```

Nov 26 10:06:37 [sshd] Accepted publickey for conikost from 192.124.237.237 port 48145 ssh2

Nov 26 10:06:39 [sudo] conikost : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/conikost ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/su

Nov 26 10:06:39 [sudo] pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by conikost(uid=0)

Nov 26 10:06:39 [sudo] pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Nov 26 10:06:39 [su] Successful su for root by root

Nov 26 10:06:39 [su] + pts/0 root:root

Nov 26 10:06:39 [su] pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by conikost(uid=0)

Nov 26 10:08:29 [/etc/init.d/sysctl] WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

Nov 26 10:08:52 [named] listening on IPv4 interface ath0, 192.168.1.1#53

Nov 26 10:09:37 [dhcpd] Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.0.0-Gentoo

Nov 26 10:09:37 [dhcpd] Copyright 2004-2007 Internet Systems Consortium.

Nov 26 10:09:37 [dhcpd] All rights reserved.

Nov 26 10:09:37 [dhcpd] For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Nov 26 10:09:37 [dhcpd] Wrote 0 deleted host decls to leases file.

Nov 26 10:09:37 [dhcpd] Wrote 0 new dynamic host decls to leases file.

Nov 26 10:09:37 [dhcpd] Wrote 4 leases to leases file.

Nov 26 10:15:02 [dhcpd] receive_packet failed on ath0: Network is down

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Nov 26 10:18:09 [kernel] wifi0: ath_bstuck_tasklet: Stuck beacon; resetting (beacon miss count: 11)

Nov 26 10:18:10 [dhcpd] receive_packet failed on ath0: Network is down

```

----------

